# Truck Dog Shade



## PupHut (May 30, 2010)

Would really appreciate any input about whether or not the PupHut shade canopy could be helpful to sporting dogs that are transported in crates or box's. Been to a few retriever events, but still not sure if this would be a product that would be well received in this community of dog owners? 
Thanks for any input!


----------



## Jason Davenport (Jul 23, 2009)

IMO I like the easy up tents for my dogs. No matter where I park my truck, my dogs are always in the shade. From the looks of that thing the sun is going to be right on them in the morning and late afternoon. Not only that the tents are great to have around the house tailgating or whatever. Mine takes all of 5 minutes to set up.


----------



## PupHut (May 30, 2010)

Jason Davenport said:


> IMO I like the easy up tents for my dogs. No matter where I park my truck, my dogs are always in the shade. From the looks of that thing the sun is going to be right on them in the morning and late afternoon. Not only that the tents are great to have around the house tailgating or whatever. Mine takes all of 5 minutes to set up.


Thanks...It's primary purpose is to protect dogs from direct exposure to the sun and help protect them from the elements while being transported in the bed of the pickup truck. What most dog owners have done if parked for extended periods of time is move the truck once or maybe twice during the day. It does provide great protection for dogs on trips or just around town from the direct exposure to the sun and weather elements.


----------

